
IncomeClub - smsanko
https://incomeclub.co/
======
smsanko
Hi! I'm Sergey, Founder and CEO at IncomeClub. I came up with the idea of
IncomeClub for one great mission: to create a simple, efficient and customer-
friendly alternative to traditional fixed income investing systems. Bond
investing may not be as sexy as a stock investing. On the other hand, it
provides a reliable return. This is your best bet if your financial goals have
fixed time horizon. I will try to answer as many questions here as I can.

